# Urgent - cat needing home Newcastle area asap



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi - I was asked to help a lady locally to me who had a litter of feral kittens in her garden. The aim had been to catch mum and spay her and home her too. This didn't happen as she could not be caught but the kittens are here and safe and reserved.

When I was about to leave the lady asked me to take in her own cat too. He is 13, neutered and has been shaved in parts - she said because he has long hair but the photo I have seen is a DSH (he is kept in a bedroom as she says he is aggressive, but I don't believe this to be as bad as they say as he can be brushed and comes for cuddles apparently). I have not met this cat yet. 

On top of that the mum of our litter has returned and they wold like me to pick her up too (these are nice people but keen to get both cats homed). As one of our permanent cats has had major surgery this week and the other has cholangiohepatitis when stressed, we don't believe we can take both (or either immediately as requested). We do as much as we can but currently we have enough here to get sorted.

The mum of this litter is an absolutely stunning white and black short haired girl with a sweet nature but is not trusting us enough to lift her into a carrier. She seems young but not a baby. She is a good size with a beautiful long and pretty face. I can treat her for fleas and worm her if she'll come to me. She has allowed us to feed and pet her but the home don't want to allow her in so I am stuck with what time we have to try and win her over. I have no doubt she could be trapped and rather than neutered and release, brought into a pet home. She is not what I would consider a long term feral.

We are in the Newcastle area and I'm getting asked daily when I can come and take both cats despite us not being able to and having recommended contacting other rescues - so if anyone can share any details of people/rescues who may be interested in either helping or giving a permanent home to either, please could you let me know.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Does this help at all?

Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Tyne & Wear


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks - from what I understand they don't want him going into rescue but I will pass them on. Despite me saying I can't take him as it would be too much for my cats, she has sent a message saying she wants to drop him off tonight. I've got Sol here in a bad way after surgery, the foster kittens and Felix is having a cholangiohepatitis flare up just from the kittens. I have had to say no but I feel terrible.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I've just been sent a photo of this gorgeous boy so here it is xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He's lovely poor boy. No need for you to feel bad if you can't take him, sounds as if you have enough to cope with. Hope someone can help.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you so much. He looks such a gorgeous gentleman. At the moment he is confined most of the day in a bedroom as some of the family don't like him so he really deserves a lovely new home. The lady who owns him does want the best for him but she's up against it when he has bitten the husband's ankle.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

So he is 13, and old man, and they want rid of him? So sad


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If there is any transport to oxford I have a lady looking for an old cat to be a friend for her 3 legged senior cat.

Can do a direct rehome but I don't think the lady can get too far.

I will email her and ask today for you.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Ang2 it is really sad. The wife is lovely but has a house full of older teens and a husband who are all frightened of him (it's not really in proportion to the reality but that's how they feel). And whether they're right or wrong he is getting restricted most of the time so he would benefit from a home where he can be part of the family (and the wife desperately wants him to be happy). 

Unfortunately I can't transport further than locally because I don't drive (I am disabled) but given a bit of time I might be able to drum some folks up via Facebook to help?


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

The mum of the kittens is safe in a new home and is booked to be spayed so she is sorted now xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have emailed the photo to the lady and waiting for a reply back.
If this home fails I have another home in mind.

We can sort transport once we know for sure that a home is available.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

That's great, thank you so much for your help! I'm so sorry for the late reply, I've been in hospital as I've slipped another disc. Home now though xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ouch, hope you are better soon.

Family currently on holiday, will update as soon as they return.

Hopefully a home is found before then.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi - thanks ever so much. No other interest at all so far but I'm going to do some plugging for him in the morning xx


----------

